# Scythe Mugen 2 rev B lüfter defekt ersatz?



## piratenkoenig (18. Juli 2012)

*Scythe Mugen 2 rev B lüfter defekt ersatz?*

Hallo liebes Team 

gestern war mir aufgefallen, das mein CPU lüfter (Scythe Mugen 2) garnichtmehr läuft und das anscheinend schon länger -.-'
hatte aber nie große temperaturprobleme von daher hab ichs nicht früher gemerkt.

jetzt würd ich gern nur den lüfter tauschen und hab mich mal umgeguckt in den internetseiten der läden in meiner nähe ^^
sehe dort speziell keinen CPU lüfter einzelnd  brauch ich nen gehäuselüfter mit PWM?
würde das ganze gern wieder vom bios regeln lassen.

welcher lüfter ist empfehlenswert? er sollte bei gleicher leistung was leiser sein als der Scythe (auch wenn ich ihn schon längerr nichtmehr gehört hab)

mfg


----------



## beren2707 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 rev B lüfter defekt ersatz?*

Ich kann dieses Modell sehr empfehlen; kühlt gut, hat ein angenehmes Geräusch und ist relativ günstig.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 rev B lüfter defekt ersatz?*

Kannst so ziemlich jeden 120mm Lüfter mit PWM nehmen den du willst. 
Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual : Lüfter mit Rahmenbreite: 120mm, Besonderheiten: 4-pin PWM | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## lunar19 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 rev B lüfter defekt ersatz?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Ich kann dieses Modell sehr empfehlen; kühlt gut, hat ein angenehmes Geräusch und ist relativ günstig.



Glaub ich nicht, dass der passt, soweit ich weiß sind die Lüfterklammern alle für 120er und nicht für 140er....

Warum eigentlich nicht einfach nochmal den gleichen? Oder hat der dich gestört? Das wäre dann der hier: Scythe Slip Stream 120 PWM (SY1225SL12LM-P) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## beren2707 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 rev B lüfter defekt ersatz?*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht, dass der passt, soweit ich weiß sind die Lüfterklammern alle für 120er und nicht für 140er...


Der passt definitiv auf Mugen 2/3, hat ja auch 120er-Montagelöcher.


Spoiler



http://www.abload.de/img/img_18125gxdt.jpg


----------



## piratenkoenig (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 rev B lüfter defekt ersatz?*

Den einzigen den ich  bekommen hab war dieser hier  Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 45.04-121.05m³/h, 8dB(A) (UCTB12P) | Geizhals.at EU
weiß gerade garnichtmehr wie laut mein alter war. Kann mir jemand sagen ob die lüfter vergleichbar gleichgut sind?
für ne internet  bestellung hat die zeit nichtmehr gereicht ^^ wollte ohne kühler nicht auf lan gehn ^^


----------



## DrunkenJedi (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 rev B lüfter defekt ersatz?*

Moin, wollte einen zweiten Lüfter an meinen ollen Mugen 2 dranheften. Bringt das viel? Und wenn ja, woher kriege ich die Metallklemmen?


----------



## Icedaft (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 rev B lüfter defekt ersatz?*

Scythe 12cm LÃ¼fterklemmen (SCY-12FC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

